# Smelly Dog!



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Ranger stinks. He loves my kid's kiddie pool...so if he's outside for more than 5 minutes...he takes a dip in it. I dont mind....he dries fairly quick and has yet to go roll in dirt and get muddy while wet. He usually takes a dip then goes and lays on the deck.

But he stinks! He smells like wet dog even once he's dried. 

What's a good shampoo that deodorizes? 

(he's a long coat too....so very fuzzy)


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

They have puppy wipes! Instead of bathing him too often, maybe try the wipes, I use them, puts a fresh scent on her.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

You could also use a moisturizer or spritze in between baths or water play. I use ones from Earth bath like these: Earth Bath Sprtizes or Natrual's Care Veterinarians Best: Natural Veterinarians


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

When he gets wet, even if he feels dry on top, the water coat be sitting against his skin which can lead to yeast and other irritations.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I"m wondering if there isn't a food issue if he really does smell.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chantell34They have puppy wipes! Instead of bathing him too often, maybe try the wipes, I use them, puts a fresh scent on her.


OMG! YES! Wipes are amazing and won't dry out a GSD's skin, a problem that arises with constant bathing. I'm _extremely_ sensitive to wet dog smell; while other people smell nothing I'm gagging (perhaps this is because I was a previous cat person before getting my own dog!) I would definitely suggest them. They're super easy to use and do their job well.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Puppy Wipes? What exactly is in them?

I've always found that hosing off a puppy is the best way to clean them. Putting all that stuff on their coat isn't good for them.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where Penny grew up I didn't have access to a hose and boy did she get filthy every day! I used baby wipes instead of puppy wipes as they are basically the same yet much much cheaper!

But as far as a bath, just get a good all around soap free oatmeal shampoo, give a bath and then if the dog still smells when wet or otherwise something, maybe the food as mentioned, isn't right.


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

no kidding it could be a food issue!! I brought home a rescue gsd and man he smelled bad.I did not want to give him a bath untill he was more comfortable and after a week or two of good food the smell was gone and I have not given a bath yet he smells fine!!


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

Yes. My pup is stinking also. I'm wondering if it's the Flagyl (sp?) med for the Giardia and garlic supplement that's making him stink. I feed Blue Buffalo large breed. It seems the funky smell is recent. He's been on the meds for 5 days now. Hmmmm, do you think the med is causing BO? And are GS particularily stinky dogs? Some breeds are stinkier than others and since this is my 1st GS, I don't know. My Labs don't stink like this.

I bought baby wipes and going to wipe him down to see if it helps.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: 3dogsAnd are GS particularily stinky dogs? Some breeds are stinkier than others and since this is my 1st GS, I don't know. My Labs don't stink like this.


GSDs are not stinky dogs, but labs are known to be because of their oily water proof coats so it's interesting your experience has been opposite the norm. Maybe the garlic? Maybe he rolled in something?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Unless your dog rolled in something then a funky smell indicates a medical problem or a problem with something that they're eating (as in an allergy to something they're eating). Gsds are absolutely not stinky dogs normally but they do have more than their fair share of health problems. Mine have all been getting Bug Off Garlic for years and it does not give them BO. 

Basu stunk terribly and it was because he had a systemic yeast infection. A secondary skin infection will also cause a bad smell.


----------



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

It's probably because he's still wet. My dod has a regular coat and it takes him 2 days to dry. 

Try keeping him out of the water for two days, if he still smells, then you have another problem. Otherwise, it's just wet dog smell that isn't very pleasant but not a problem.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

I'm now wondering if he's rolling around where my yellow lab peed. My GS and Lab play together (they're the best buds) and maybe the rolling on the ground has caused the stink.

I wiped my GS off with the baby wipes and it seems the odor is less pronounced. I wiped down the crate too b/c the odor was coming from there as well.

How often do you bath your dog? Honestly, my labs have never had such an odor. I think the med for the Giardia might be causing it also - not sure though. I started adding a dollop of plain yogurt with probiotic to all of my dogs food. My Labs have had a lot of gas and the yogurt seems to be helping stinky dog coming from the hind end. I figure if there's any imbalance in my GS digestion tract the yogurt would help. I give the yogurt 1x per day.


----------

